# Here's Morton



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Just a quick cell phone snap of Morton, who's been here for about a week and a half. He's settling in nicely. He whistles and says "pretty pretty pretty" so far.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

He is gorgeous,beautiful cockatiel.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! He is so cute!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Such a cutie..! Can't to see more of him


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh he is gorgeous!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

He is adorable!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he is adorable


----------



## alphabetsoup (Dec 1, 2011)

adorable! absolutely adorable!!


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you, thank you everyone!

He's adorable and a real sweetie. He and my husband have bonded, which is what I was hoping for. He's a very laid back tiel. He likes to sit on a shoulder and be part of what's going on, but he's not the busy-body that Pepper is, always wanting to inspect, taste, and chew on everything.

But when it comes to food, look out! 

Pepper just eats what's in front of her, all of it. Morton digs in and spatters food all over and scratches like a chicken. He likes to eat out of a flat plate on the bottom of his cage so he can get in there and inspect it. He's a good eater, just a very different style.

So far, he hasn't wanted any scritches, but he's starting to snuggle up a little more, and he does give sweet kisses when he's in the right mood.

He said "pretty bird" for the first time yesterday. Up to now it's just been "pretty pretty pretty".


----------

